# Wood lathe



## HEMI (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking for a used oneway or powermatic around 2hp
if you know of anyone please call bruce 361-533-2078


----------



## HEMI (Sep 25, 2011)

Found one


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

PICS?

and if you turn anything, Pics are required or it didn't happen LOL


----------



## HEMI (Sep 25, 2011)

found it on craigslist in austin.oneway 2416.has coring system.laser hollowing system.stronghold chucks and lot of carbide tools. etc
i will pick it up this sunday 11/06/11 can't wait.
i also am selling my powermatic#45 its on craigslist for $525.00


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

that's a big lathe, sweet!

still want to see some pics


----------



## HEMI (Sep 25, 2011)

picked it up sunday.spent all day today cleaning it and still need to clean more.first picture is befor cleaning.other two are after cleaning.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

WOW!! Now you must share some pics

I would love to do stuff on a lathe that size....scary yes, but sweet!


----------



## HEMI (Sep 25, 2011)

still cleaning but turned my first pen today


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

HEMI said:


> still cleaning but turned my first pen today


LOL what type finish?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, is it a one step finish that leaves the printing? We need lessons.


----------

